
SpaceX to Fly Passengers on Private Trip Around the Moon in 2018 - sverige
http://www.space.com/35844-elon-musk-spacex-announcement-today.html
======
CarolineW
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13748302](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13748302)

